# Tourney results



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

So lets see some pics! Come on guys who got the eyes? Whats the weights? Pics? Anything would be a plus!


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

almost 11 lbs won 5 crappie and 5 eyes.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

we will be posting the results today ..


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

it was a great tun out i went for the weigh in and fished in the evening.....one eye was about 18 in. 2-3 lbs.....it was cool ....congrats to all the winners...ill def. be in there next year


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Pretty good for through the ice. Hope she has some pics!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

heres a pic of a shanty i seen on the ice yesterday.. talk about thinking...


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

David the director will be posting results-- if not, I will do that in the morning.



I would do it today ,but I'm going the the furneral of a very dear uncle who died Thursday afternoon of Liver cancer. And I will be gone the rest of the afternoon. Linda

David did post them on www.icefishohio.com if you want to take a look there, until Ican get them posted on the ogf site.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Linda! God bless and Thank you!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

srry about your loss of a loved one


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Here are the winners of the 1st annual Mosquito Lake Ice Fishing Tournament 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I would like to thank all the anglers who came out to fish. The conditions were tough but we saw some great Crappies and a big bag of Crappies and Walleyes by the winners. Great job guy's!

Here are the results for the Tournament.

1st place winners are the team of Wright/Purstine. 10 Fish for 11.72lbs. First place prize of $725

2nd place winners are the team of Morgan/Martell. 5.95lbs. Second Place prize of $400

3rd place winners are Fletcher/Rodgers. 5.52lbs. 3rd Place prize of $300

4th place winners are Marlinelli/Postchwait. 4.52lbs. Fourth place prize of $150

5Th place winners are Allghouse/Saiben. 4.01lbs. 5Th place prize of $60

Biggest Walleye-3.12lbs. Fletcher/Rodgers $145, 

Biggest Crappie-1.30 Kinneter/Seidita $145


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

congrats to everyone!!!!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Linda.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Guy's, 

Sorry for the Delay. I posted the results under Tournament discusion. I think it has to be approved by the moderator.

It looks like Linda posted them here already. I will try to post some pictures of the winners. I am putting together a video of the weigh in. I will post it soon.

Ice Ohio


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are the photo's of the winners of the Big Walleye pot and the Big Crappie pot. Also, The winner's of the Jason Mitchell Rod drawing and the hat Cam drawing.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

I would like to tell you all about the tournament. 

We had 38 teams. Many of them were OGFer's. 

The weather was tough for pre fishing on Friday. Winds were gusting over 30mph. The bite was tough. The winds were not as bad on the tournament day. There were a lot of big crappies caught. The walleye's were tough to find except for the winners.

The turn out was great for a first event. Linda at Causeway Sporting goods is awesome. She had coffee and donuts for all the angler's. She had the parking lot plowed twice to make sure there was enough parkin. She attempted to make a bon fire but the snow made everything to wet. Thank's Linda!

We learned a lot at our first event. Next year we will extend the tournament an hour or more. I will be starting to get more sponsorship for next years event. I would like to be able to offer $2,000 to the winner. We will see.

We will ad a Buckeye Lake and Indian Lake to next years schedule.

Thanks to everyone who came to the event. I hoped you enjoyed it. 

Ice Ohio
www.icefishohio.com


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

congrats to everyone.

dave, I'm likin the truck.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Delete this one, it was a double post.


----------

